# Growth rate for our kids - update 7/3 triplets growing okay?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So Roger got me curious about our babies.

Our does aren't big, thick does, they are boer/dairy and kiko.
But I think our young buck really complimented them well.

Lyrica 2-18-12 twin doe <Wysteria 75% Boer>
2-18 = about 7 to 7.5 <we are guessing as we forgot to get a weight!>
3-1 = 12.5lbs
3-9 = 17lbs.
------
Wysteria 2-18-12 twin doe <Lyrica 75% Boer>
2-18 = about 7lbs - a bit smaller than Lyrica
3-1 = 10.5lbs.
3-9 = 15.5lbs.
Wysteria has really began to fill out and look thick. Lyrica might still be a tad bit taller, but Lyrica is longer bodied than Wysteria, otherwise you'd surely think Wysteria was the bigger kid!
----------------

Cupcake Sparkles 3-1-12 single doe <50% Kiko/50% Boer>
3-1 = 13lbs.
3-9 = 17lbs.

-----------------

Max 3-3-12 single buck <dam Nubian/boer sire 100% Boer>
3-3 = 8.5lbs.
3-9 = 12lbs.

Seems they are gaining okay, I really don't know where the daily average or weekly average should really be, never considered all that before, but they seem to be gaining about 4lbs. a week.

We are using a house scale my kids hold the babies on the scale. Scale is pretty accurate since my kids were recently weighed at a dr. office, and is the same as what my scale says.

Max is a little hunk! I really am liking this guy. He's already got rolls on his neck LOL He's got a BIG belly too, he's all chunk, and just the sweetest baby ever! He loves to be held and loved and snuggled with, and loves to nibble on your chin.

Overall, I am very happy with our new buck's first kids considering he is a nicely bred fullblood buck, and our does are 'backyard mutts'. They were bred just to be a backyard type commercial goat.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

I'm not sure about how much they should be gaining each day or week too, but these sound like they are doing pretty good to me. I'd be happy with them!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

I think they seem to be doing well. in 2 weeks they will most likely be bigger then Cindy. Poor girl was 21 pounds 8 oz. She is 8 weeks and 3 days old.She is finally catching up and I hope by leaving her on Jasmine longer she will get as big as her sisters. I just don't want her to be too far behind her sisters at the fair. Also if she doesn't pick it up I will have to sell her because I don't want to keep a slow grower.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

HoosierShadow
Thanks for sharing this. I am curious to see how things go with your babies as I will soon have some dairy/meat cross babies here. Looks like they are doing good.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Max and Cupcake are growing really well! I like to see my kids to be gaining 1/2 pound a day, but don't always get that! I am a little disapointed in a few of my does this time around.

I think your buck really did compliment them all well, all your babies are beautiful.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Thanks so much everyone I appreciate the kind comments and opinions 

We are crazy about Max, and we had planned to sell him and his mama as a package deal, but now I think we're going to keep them and see how he matures. We won't keep him for breeding though <not registerable since mama isn't registered  >, but he might end up making a really REALLY nice commercial buck. 
He has rolls all around his neck, none of our bucklings in the past ever had these when they were born!

Our last buck was nice, but IMO he needed the big boned does in order to compliment them, but seems his 'grandbabies' are really nice! One of TGS members has one of his bucks out of a medium sized doe <she had BEAUTIFUL kids!> and his babies look GORGEOUS 
Our doe Madison is from that buck, she's okay, not the best conformation, but she has great teat structure, but she has some really nice babies for a yearling first timer <Lyrica and Wysteria>.

So it's nice to see that our new buck has done nicely for his first babies  He is a young guy just turned 11 months old.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

I think Big bang is just what your herd needed. He is definitely moving you all in the right direction for 4-H kids. He made some AWESOME kids. Maybe I will bring some does down to be bred LOL.

Steve's buck did make some nice kids. I agree with you about Longstreet, he needed big boned, thick does to breed with.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

We weighed the kids again this evening and me and my son kept double checking it, thinking we were reading it wrong LOL

Lyrica - 22lbs - gained 5lbs

Wysteria - 23lbs - gained 7.5

Cupcake Sparkles - 25lbs. - gained 8 lbs.

Max - 17lbs - gained 5lbs.

SERIOUSLY? haha... I did think Wysteria would weigh heavier this week and that Sparkles would surpass everyone.

Lyrica is tall and long while her sister Lyrica is a tad bit shorter and thicker. Lyrica eats hay, but has just started nibbling at grain whereas, Wysteria started nibbling at grain a week or so ago and loves hay.

Cupcake Sparkles nibbles on grass and hay a bit, but hasn't touched grain that we've noticed. She is a total 'mama's girl' so I don't even know if she wanders in the creep feed area with the other kids.

Max has already started nibbling on grain, but not sure about hay or grazing, every time I see him he's playing, sleeping or lounging LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

WOW Candice they are doing awesome. You want to know something sad. Sparkles is bigger then Cindy and Cindy was born January 10th. She was 23 pounds yesterday. I am not to happy with her. Your kids on the other hand are growing really nicely.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Aww Roger I bet she'll eventually catch up, at least I hope so because I adore her! Sparkles is growing well, we're happy with her, but we'll see how she matures. We may end up keeping her as a 'commerical' type doe if her split won't be an issue nursing kids <I need to get a pic of it>. We knew she surpassed Madison's twins, but it was funny we rechecked the scale with her like 4 times LOL


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Wow they are all doing really well! I just weighed my newest kids yesterday too, I didn't think the one pair was doing well cus they didn't look any bigger to me but was really surprised! You get so used to seeing them everyday that you don't realize how big they have gotten!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Sounds like they are really growing good.

May I ask a question here to be answered?
My lamancha buckling is 3 weeks old today and is growing like a weed.
He was 8ish pounds at birth and it now 18 pounds.
I now that is a good growth rate for dairy, but is that even considered a good growth rate if he were Boer?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Jesse- yes that's about .48 pounds a day I would be pretty happy with that if I were you. Now I would like my kids to be closer to .75 pounds a day but I would take yours over little Cindy's who is .25.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Thanks Maggie! I am with you, when you see them everyday they really don't seem like they've grown.

Jesse - it sounds like your buckling is growing very well! I'd think if he were a boer that would still be good. 
Something I've learned about Boers though is it's all about genetics too. A breeder recently explained something to me about that.
He said people who breed for market goats that you take to the stockyard, or show goats such as does, and bucks you want them to have fast growing genetics.
BUT those who breed for market goats, he said you want a slower growing genetic, so the goat doesn't top out on weight too soon in the show season.
We saw his goats <which I ???>, then he took us to his friends house and showed us his goats. His friend raises goats more for market whether and does for local kids to buy for 4-H, while they are nice and stocky, they weren't from fast growing genetics.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

We weighed again yesterday evening, but not sure how accurate it was this time, I think we had the scale on an unlevel board. But I think they are close enough.. 

Max - 20lbs @ 19 days old = 3lb gain
Sparkles - 27lbs @21 days old = 2lb gain <seems as if she is much heavier than that>
Lyrica - 28lbs @5 weeks old = 6lb gain <she's really starting to fill out FINALLY, she's just so long bodied....!>
Wysteria - 27 1/2lbs @5 weeks old = 4 1/2lb. gain <I am pleased with how she is growing>

It seems as if Max and Sparkles are heavier than the scale said. Sparkle definitely looksbigger than the twins. Of course Max is still a bit short compared to the girls and not as long bodied. He's all shoulders LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Well Lyrica and Wysteria are 5 weeks younger then Cindy and 1-2 pounds bigger. They really makes me wanna say peace out to Cindy. I don't do well with runts I guess LOL

Your kids seem to be doing awesome keep up the good work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Awww dont' give up on her, she's too cute to do that  I really really hope she hit's a growth spurt for you soon. 
Wysteria and Lyrica are long bodied, and getting tall, and just now starting to get a top and width to them. Lyrica has no real desire to eat grain, but Wysteria nibbles on it a little off and on through the day in the creep feeder and especially when her mama is eating.
Sparkles is also very long and tall, she's starting to fill out with some width. Max is all shoulders as I said LOL But he's filling out too, and thinks he is a tough guy LOL He even tries to take on Big Bang! It's quite funny when they get to playing so hard and think they are so macho!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Well we waited a month to weigh the kids, just been so busy we haven't had a chance to do it, or forget lol

We sold Max and his mama, sure do miss them 

Lyrica - 37lbs - 15lbs gain since 3-16 --- 8 weeks old

Wysteria - 44lbs 21lbs. gain since 3-16 --- 8 weeks old

Cupcake Sparkles -47 22lbs. gain since 3-16 --- 6 1/2 weeks old

Sparkle is a monster baby...need I say more..lol

Lyrica is the last to take interest in grain, so I think she'll catch up. They are all eating really well, and know when I am filling their creep feeder. I think between the 3 of them they are eating around 1lb. a day maybe a little more.
Lyrica is long and thin bodied, while Wysteria is shorter bodied, and wide. Love them all so much and happy with how they are growing. Happy sweet babies, can't ask for more than that!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Wow they are doing awesome. I wish I could say the same for my babies. I like having Porsche and Jager in with Marsha, Jan, and Cindy. It makes it so much nicer for them to have a herd to be with. But i hate that I can not leave feed out for them all day. I guess I might start working them all up to full feed. Last time Marsha and Jan had weird poop. It was always dog logs for 3 weeks never went back to pellets until I cut back on the feed. We will see how it goes this time. Maybe I need to talk to the feed guy It might be time to knock everyone down to 16% protein level and then the full feed might not be too rich for them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Thanks Roger. We're just giving the 3 girls 15% medicated sweet feed from the feed mill, it's about $8.00 per 50lb. bag. Not the greatest feed, but everyone in the area uses it, and after the issue with the local feed store and Big Bang, I'm afraid to go anywhere else and get anything else.
I put some alfalfa pellets out for the girls yesterday and they stuck their noses up at it...ended up feeding it to the only 'garbage disposal' I have...Snow White LOL But she loves alfalfa pellets 
I don't plan to wean these girls any time soon, but we'll start pulling them away from their mama's soon for a few hours a day to work with them, and probably take them to the fairgrounds to walk them like we did with the doelings last year - it was so much fun, those babies LOVED it  Hopefully these will too. 
My 5yo has been working off and on with Sparkles and she's doing really well. I think Wysteria might be the problem child, hehe....A little each day, but by the end of the month I am hoping to get them walking more and learning to set up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

:thumbup: Nice... :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids - updated 5/27*

Roger's update on his babies got me thinking I hadn't updated here. We weighed our kids last night just to get an idea of what their weight is, since we hadn't done it in a while.

Cupcake Sparkles = 72lbs <she'll be 3 months on 6/1>

Lyrica = 60lbs.

Wysteria = 65lbs.

Ithma's triplets 2 weeks old:

Mimsy 13lbs <she was about 6lbs at birth>

Mac 14lbs <he was about 7lbs at birth>

Chloe or Cleo<kids haven't decided on name yet> 11lbs <about 5lbs at birth>

So since 4/16 the gain has been around:

Cupcake Sparkles = 25lb. gain

Lyrica = 23lbs.

Wysteria = 21lbs.

I'm really happy with the way that Sparkles and Wysteria are growing. Wysteria definitely takes after her sire, she's getting width, she's also a chunk and the best eater LOL

I'm a bit disappointed in Lyrica right now, she's growing fine, but looks sunken in around the hips whereas her sister, Wysteria is filled out. I know Lyrica was the last to take interest in grain, and is long bodied and her width hasn't caught up yet. We're getting ready to offer her alfalfa hay when we pick some up, so I think that will help.

Ithma's triplets are doing great so far


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Sparkles in huge! I thought Ginny was big, she was 70 pounds at 12 weeks. Looks like Sparkles has her beat though!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Now I feel like my kids are not doing as well as I thought they were. Caliber is 5 months and 73 pounds. I might have to look at my feeding plan and change it up some.Your kids seem to be doing awesome so good for you guys keep up the good work!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*



RPC said:


> Now I feel like my kids are not doing as well as I thought they were. Caliber is 5 months and 73 pounds. I might have to look at my feeding plan and change it up some.Your kids seem to be doing awesome so good for you guys keep up the good work!!!


Don't feel bad at all your kids are doing great and looking great too! A big difference here is, we have not weaned our kids, we decided because it was so stressful last year and they started loosing so much weight between showing and weaning, that we'll do it very slowly this year, especially since they are doelings/no bucklings to worry about weaning right now. They don't nurse a whole lot though, just a few times a day that we've seen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

Very good.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids*

We got weights on the kids last night since we did a routine worming/wormed the triplets for the first time since eyelids seem pale on a few goats.

We've never had triplets so I don't know if their weight gain is good or not.

I'll add their weights from previous so nobody has to scroll up

They were born 5/11/12

Mimsy: 5/11 - 6lbs 5/26 13lbs 7/2 30lbs.
Cleo: 5/11 6lbs 5/26 11lbs 7/2 30lbs.
Mac: 5/11 7lbs 5/26 14lbs 7/2 35lbs.

Do they seem to be growing okay? We do nurse Cleo and Mac on another doe once a day. Cleo seemed a little bit behind, but I think nursing her on this doe once a day really helps a great deal and she's caught up with her sister.

As for the other girls -

Wysteria weighed 65lbs on 5/26 and 7/2 she weighed 85lbs.

Lyrica weighed 60lbs on 5/26 and 7/2 she weighed 70lbs.

Cupcake Sparkles weighed 72lbs on 5/26 and 6/27 at the fair she weighed 80lbs.

Lyrica has dropped weight since we weaned about 3 weeks ago. We wormed a week ago, and did a follow up today, so if she got wormy from weaning stress, hopefully the wormer takes care of it. 
Otherwise I am happy with their growth. I think Wysteria is the best doe kid we've had so far, but I really do like Cupcake Sparkle, she's got wide shoulders and is long bodied. Lyrica is caught in between, she's not real wide, but she's long.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Growth rate for our kids - update 7/3 triplets growing o*

Anytime we wean ...they don't get that milk fat so... they do lose a bit ...then they will regain again... after they settle down from the stress..... and the separation from momma :wink:

Your kids are doing well..... :thumb:


----------

